# bolens iseki G174



## gooly (May 9, 2019)

hi there new to the website. i just did an oil and filter change. then changed the hydraulic fluid, didnt see a filter, and couldnt find where the screen was ???? too late now. i drained the front diff fluid. i cant find anywhere that gives an amount of how much it takes ????? i put just shy of one liter in. cant see as that being enough ???
hope someone can help me out .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a manual in our Manuals section.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/bolens-iseki-g152-g154-g172-safety-and-operation-manual.139/
Hop over to the introduction section and tell us a little about yourself and that tractor. Pictures are also great!


----------



## gooly (May 9, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Here is a manual in our Manuals section.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/bolens-iseki-g152-g154-g172-safety-and-operation-manual.139/
> Hop over to the introduction section and tell us a little about yourself and that tractor. Pictures are also great!


thanks so much. gooly


----------



## James Tucksen (Feb 4, 2020)

I found the screen but it will not come out of the tube. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Joshg154 (Sep 18, 2021)

I had the same issue on my g154 had to get a puller from o'Reilly made quick work of it


----------

